# Help me choose GOGGLES!?!?



## staxtis (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello you guys...How are you?
I am really confused about goggles and i really cant decide which one should i pick.
I really dont care about the price tag but there are two crucial "demanding" that i am not willing to sacrifice any of them.

PERIPHERAL VIEW...
Good lens(by saying good i mean easy to see the curves-snow and every single detail)

The goggles with most peripheral view i have ever tried was the FISHBOWL(vonzipper)...But i wouldnt say that w was something like.."DAMN WHAT A LENS"
So what are my choices and which one would you choose(and why).
Which goggle i am thinking of??..

OAKLEY Flight Deck Prizm (sapphire-torch)
Dragon X1 or X2 with Lumalens? or with Transitions? Also i tried an old one model(couple of 4-5 ago) and i was thinking of that i will be able to see FULL peripheral view but actually it was like a regular goggle..nothing in special.
I was also considering of M2 but i didnt amazed when i wear it once...So i think i should have to choose among Oakley and Dragon...ANY OTHER CHOICES are welcome but DONT FORGET...
VZ Jet PAck was on the plan but according some review the peripheral of Flight Deck is way more better-bigger-wider so thats why i "cancel" it.

Peripheral View
Quality lens(dont care if the lens change fast or slow)

PS:I also get sweat pretty easy.

Thank you very much guys.
Cheers!


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

staxtis said:


> PERIPHERAL VIEW...
> Good lens(by saying good i mean easy to see the curves-snow and every single detail)
> 
> The goggles with most peripheral view i have ever tried was the FISHBOWL(vonzipper)...But i wouldnt say that w was something like.."DAMN WHAT A LENS"
> ...


***look at "spherical" lenses not "cylindrical" 
****screw transitions.....having 2 lenses one for low light and one for bright gives a much better experience....many goggles are quick change now as well....if you want something that's an "all around" check out smith Chromopop everyday lenses. (chromopop tech is by FAR my favorite..)


Id recommend the Smith I/O X (x for Xtra large) They have an oversized Spherical Lens with quick change tech and look pretty cool if you ask me...aside from looks...The Smith Crompop lenses are my favorite ive every tried. They even correct my buddy's color blindness! I have some Smith I/O 7 s that i absolutely love. The I/O Xs are much bigger, a little more what i think your looking for. ONLY BUY THE CHROMOPOP VERSIONS there are some non chromopop lenses floating around ebay and amazon from before they invented the tech.

Their "chromopop storm" lenses for low light...are effing INCREDIBLE...by FAR my favorite low light lens I've ever tried. Definition is unparalleled.....


Id say the Oakley Prizms are my second favorite lens just make sure you get a low light lense as well if you go that route....


----------



## staxtis (Aug 27, 2012)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> ***look at "spherical" lenses not "cylindrical"
> ****screw transitions.....having 2 lenses one for low light and one for bright gives a much better experience....many goggles are quick change now as well....if you want something that's an "all around" check out smith Chromopop everyday lenses. (chromopop tech is by FAR my favorite..)
> 
> 
> ...


Hello mate.Thank you for your reply...
So for what you do say(correct me if i am wrong)...According to the lens choice you prefer the chromopop from Smith and as a second choice you would choose the Prizm...And you tell me to avoid the transitions?Have you ever try them??What about lumalens as well...?!?!

As for the "shape" spherical or cylindrical for peripheral vision...Any ideas to the point?because ioX isnt that good on peripheral if you compare it with...Fishbowl,jet Pack,Flight Deck,M2,EG 3.5.....At least this is what i understood after reading couple of review...
taget 1 is to find a lens-goggle with MOST peripheral view...Second target is the lens...So if there are 2 goggle with approx same peripheral view but 1 got much better or a slightly better lens i will go with the second one.
Am i clear??
Excuse me if my english arent that good but aint my mother language.
cheers and thank you!


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Are you able to try some goggles on at a local shop? The fit is very important. Much more important than online reviews. If you wear a helmet, then bring it along to the local shop so you can try the goggle with the helmet. The goggle needs to fit your face and the helmet well. I too have Smith I/O 7 goggles and I can confirm what SteezyRidah303 is saying, Chromapop is great. Very clear vision/depth even on grey days. I haven't tried many other brands but I really like Smith. 

I am thinking about getting the new Oakleys with the heated lens for biking. They look sweet and I think the would prevent fog best especially for biking in winter, and the bonus is I could use them for snowboarding too.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

im gettin chromapops this year


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Are you able to try some goggles on at a local shop? The fit is very important. Much more important than online reviews. If you wear a helmet, then bring it along to the local shop so you can try the goggle with the helmet. The goggle needs to fit your face and the helmet well. I too have Smith I/O 7 goggles and I can confirm what SteezyRidah303 is saying, Chromapop is great. Very clear vision/depth even on grey days. I haven't tried many other brands but I really like Smith.
> 
> I am thinking about getting the new Oakleys with the heated lens for biking. They look sweet and I think the would prevent fog best especially for biking in winter, and the bonus is I could use them for snowboarding too.


I have a pair of Oakley Flight Deck Prizm (Blue Sapphire lens), and they don't fog up. As close to full 180degree peripheral vision as I've tried. My blue Sapphire lens nicely highlights features on the ground. (No more random air launch because small bumps actually show up as bumps now).

But you will suffer from "bug-eye" syndrome, even with the Asian Fit/XM version. These things are massive but worth every penny.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

staxtis said:


> Hello mate.Thank you for your reply...
> So for what you do say(correct me if i am wrong)...According to the lens choice you prefer the chromopop from Smith and as a second choice you would choose the Prizm...And you tell me to avoid the transitions?Have you ever try them??What about lumalens as well...?!?!
> 
> As for the "shape" spherical or cylindrical for peripheral vision...Any ideas to the point?because ioX isnt that good on peripheral if you compare it with...Fishbowl,jet Pack,Flight Deck,M2,EG 3.5.....At least this is what i understood after reading couple of review...
> ...


Id go with the flight decks if i were you, based solely on the field of view. I have tried the dragon x1s with the transition in both low and bright light but have not had a chance to actually ride with the lumalens...i am very picky about low light and they just didnt do it for me (x1 transitions).


----------



## staxtis (Aug 27, 2012)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Are you able to try some goggles on at a local shop? The fit is very important. Much more important than online reviews. If you wear a helmet, then bring it along to the local shop so you can try the goggle with the helmet. The goggle needs to fit your face and the helmet well. I too have Smith I/O 7 goggles and I can confirm what SteezyRidah303 is saying, Chromapop is great. Very clear vision/depth even on grey days. I haven't tried many other brands but I really like Smith.
> 
> I am thinking about getting the new Oakleys with the heated lens for biking. They look sweet and I think the would prevent fog best especially for biking in winter, and the bonus is I could use them for snowboarding too.


i am not able to try smith(100%) oakley (50-50) and i can try the rest i guess:/I am aware of the helmet fitment and if it doesnt even fit i will buy another one so its ok..The problem is that you never tried other brands and moreover specific models flight deck,fishbowl,jet pack,m2 etc etc..
My biggest problem is that i have to find someone that he has try some of the goggles mentioned.
As for oakley i am not thinking any other model except Flight deck because flight deck have the mort peripheral view of all the other oakleys models.


say chi sin lo said:


> I have a pair of Oakley Flight Deck Prizm (Blue Sapphire lens), and they don't fog up. As close to full 180degree peripheral vision as I've tried. My blue Sapphire lens nicely highlights features on the ground. (No more random air launch because small bumps actually show up as bumps now).
> 
> But you will suffer from "bug-eye" syndrome, even with the Asian Fit/XM version. These things are massive but worth every penny.


Dude have you ever try X1 or any other goggles i mention?
And what do you mean about the "bug eye" syndrome?





SteezyRidah303 said:


> Id go with the flight decks if i were you, based solely on the field of view. I have tried the dragon x1s with the transition in both low and bright light but have not had a chance to actually ride with the lumalens...i am very picky about low light and they just didnt do it for me (x1 transitions).


You would gor for the flight deck but have you ever try the eg 2-2g 3.5,fishbowl,m2,jet pack????




Thank to ALL of you for your support i am just hoping to cancel some of goggles and choose the last one standing..So anyone will have further information comparing some of them would be nice...
for example if 1 of you say...I have flight deck and io and flight deck have more peripheral and another guy say i have jet pack and flight deck and flight deck got more peripheral i will be able to forget about those 2 goggles and only compare flight deck with some other..
THANK YOU once again


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

staxtis said:


> Dude have you ever try X1 or any other goggles i mention?
> *And what do you mean about the "bug eye" syndrome?*


No, when you invest $200 in a pair of goggles, you just don't want to be tempted by anything else.



















And dude, spelling and punctuation man.


----------



## staxtis (Aug 27, 2012)

say chi sin lo said:


> No, when you invest $200 in a pair of goggles, you just don't want to be tempted by anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUG...axaxxa aight i get it.I dont thing that bug eye would be a problem anyway since the geometric of my eyes will remain as it is
Yes sure you dont but you might tried some of them before you decide to go for flight deck or maybe a friend of yours got anotherone:/


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

staxtis said:


> You would gor for the flight deck but have you ever try the eg 2-2g 3.5,fishbowl,m2,jet pack????


When i judge a goggle, i base it mainly on Low light Conditions because thats when you REALLY need them, i mean...a pair of sunglasses would be fine on a sunny day...... but youll be sorry if you cant see when the clouds come in and it starts blowing snow....


Honestly havent triend anything from Electric in Years....I have a pair of Anon migs which use a similar lens as the M2...the Magnetic face mask is pretty cool from anon but their low light tech isnt anything special.

As for the VZ stuff... i have tried the A.L.T. xm (pretty much a lens with foam on it) however it is not cylindrical and i have only worn these on super bright days so couldnt speak to how the Fishbowls or Jetpacks will perform....(great goggle for those hot ones when you dont really need much, nice and light on the face)


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

staxtis said:


> BUG...axaxxa aight i get it.I dont thing that bug eye would be a problem anyway since the geometric of my eyes will remain as it is
> Yes sure you dont but you might tried some of them before you decide to go for flight deck or maybe a friend of yours got anotherone:/


I didn't have that luxury when I purchased mine. I used to never wear ski goggles, because most of them block my peripheral vision, so I wore sunglasses instead.

One day, I left my sunglasses at home. So it was either buy a pair of goggles or go blind. In a pinch, I tried some Smith's with ChromaPop, but I thought the Oakley Flight Deck Prizm gave me the most peripheral vision. Honestly, I could not be happier about my Oakley Flight Deck Prizm.

My friend saw me walked out with them, and he immediately went in and bought a pair too (and he already had a pair of ski goggles, haha)


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm personally bias but I run nothing but Giro's at this point. I would personally only look at Oakley or Giro. They both have amazing lens tech right now. The new vivid lens from Giro is sick as hell. They have the best visible range as far as the peripheral vision without looking like fly eyes. I can't stand that. It distorts and most of them you get flash back on from the sun at different angles. 

I personally run the Contact. I like that you can pick 2 lenses. I go with a nice general lens and a full low light lens. They're super easy to swap out and they do well in slams. I put my head into the snow so damned hard last year that my vents in my helmet stopped working and the fit system snapped out. First thought after I realized I was fine was crap... I'm gonna have to hike way the hell up there to get my lenses. My goggles had popped down to my chin. But the lenses were right there. 

Things are sick as hell. Get my vote. And 5 pairs of goggles in my helmet bag alone. Just found a pair in my office yesterday and have another 4 or 5 at the cabin. 


Oakley runner up. Their lenses are sick too.


----------



## staxtis (Aug 27, 2012)

i appreciate all the this help from you but as i can see we give more attention to the lens(come on i have never had a bad experience from a lens and i had about 5-7 goggles)..VZ,anon,shred,electric...
The most crucial thing is the Peripheral view.I see many people say about bug or fly issue but COME ON you guys...This jsut give you MORE room to see..You still see from your eyes not from a camera so to have fish-bug-fly problem...Imagine if you could do snowboard without ANY goggles etc etc..This would be a bug-fly syndrome?You see waht you see,but goggles just limit the physical visual from your eyes...
Beign honest..I never understand how people can do snowboard without goggle and use sunglasses(besides its dangerous).I do snowboard for around 15 years and i still dont get it But its ok thats my opinion-perspective.
Oakley pass the lens and you pretty all of you say that got wonderful lenses...Point now is to find if there is any goggle that give more peripheral view than flight deck..:/


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

staxtis said:


> i appreciate all the this help from you but as i can see we give more attention to the lens(come on i have never had a bad experience from a lens and i had about 5-7 goggles)..VZ,anon,shred,electric...
> The most crucial thing is the Peripheral view.I see many people say about bug or fly issue but COME ON you guys...This jsut give you MORE room to see..You still see from your eyes not from a camera so to have fish-bug-fly problem...Imagine if you could do snowboard without ANY goggles etc etc..This would be a bug-fly syndrome?You see waht you see,but goggles just limit the physical visual from your eyes...
> Beign honest..I never understand how people can do snowboard without goggle and use sunglasses(besides its dangerous).I do snowboard for around 15 years and i still dont get it But its ok thats my opinion-perspective.
> Oakley pass the lens and you pretty all of you say that got wonderful lenses...Point now is to find if there is any goggle that give more peripheral view than flight deck..:/


the bug eye "issue" is just about looks....snowboard is like 60% skill, 30% balls/commitment and the other 10% is STYLE BABY! everyone has their own style....i have friends who wear super baggy clothes, i personally like a clean/matching/tailored look, some people like the goofy gaper look....someones ALWAYS going to hate on you....just do you man. And hey if you have a big head...they might just look "normal"...


Ive never given much merrit to field of view.....My go to gogs are i/07s as i said earlier, pretty "medium" field of view but i've never run into issues with peripheral view and i am flying thru the air upside down all the time, trying to spot landings and such....


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

Lens tech is huge right now and can make all the difference in the world. Recent developments in visible color range to aid in depth perception and decreased eye fatigue are huge. 

And the bugeye look isnt necessary to increase visibility. Its one part of it but its also just as much about looks. Watch giros video. They tested every frame on the market a few years ago and came up witjmh some interesting data


----------



## staxtis (Aug 27, 2012)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> the bug eye "issue" is just about looks....snowboard is like 60% skill, 30% balls/commitment and the other 10% is STYLE BABY! everyone has their own style....i have friends who wear super baggy clothes, i personally like a clean/matching/tailored look, some people like the goofy gaper look....someones ALWAYS going to hate on you....just do you man. And hey if you have a big head...they might just look "normal"...
> 
> 
> Ive never given much merrit to field of view.....My go to gogs are i/07s as i said earlier, pretty "medium" field of view but i've never run into issues with peripheral view and i am flying thru the air upside down all the time, trying to spot landings and such....


i dont care about the "style" since i got pretty cool style baby I am wearing extra loose clothes and this is my style and what i like i am jsut talking about performance..I want to compare them STRAIGHT on the performance and put the style aside.




OneManArmy said:


> Lens tech is huge right now and can make all the difference in the world. Recent developments in visible color range to aid in depth perception and decreased eye fatigue are huge.
> 
> And the bugeye look isnt necessary to increase visibility. Its one part of it but its also just as much about looks. Watch giros video. They tested every frame on the market a few years ago and came up witjmh some interesting data


I agree in your sayings ..BUT...Dude YES it can INCREASE your visibility...Just imagine if you close 1 of your eyes...You wont be able to see more vivid colors,more accurate details ...BUT you will decrease your field of view by approx 90 degrees...Hope you understand what i am saying.!


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

What are you talking about? Pretty sure i never disagreed with that.


----------



## staxtis (Aug 27, 2012)

OneManArmy said:


> What are you talking about? Pretty sure i never disagreed with that.


You said that.."And the bugeye look isnt necessary to increase visibility"
So thats why i answered liked that
So after a lot search and your guidance as well i decide to go for Oakley as it seems to be the best and most "secure" option..
I also found a shops and i tested the Airbrake XL and Flight Deck XM(xl wasnt in the shop).So i will go after 10 days again in order to compare the Airbrake XL vs Flight Deck XL and i will choose the better on for me.
Also i am not sure if i have to try the sapphire or iridium torch lens...Store is also in a mall so not enough sun just lights to decide


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Prizm: we made a pink tint and charge for one lens what everyone else does for 2!

You want field of view, Giro. Their tint tech is really good and the lenses are made by Zeiss. And unlike Oakley you get 2 lenses and you can actually change them easily.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nivek said:


> *Prizm: we made a pink tint and charge for one lens what everyone else does for 2!*
> 
> You want field of view, Giro. Their tint tech is really good and the lenses are made by Zeiss. And unlike Oakley you get 2 lenses and you can actually change them easily.



....ain't dat da truth!!! :blink:


(Good lenses & all but ya,... Expensive as f#%* to replace. And they _will_ get scratched up & need replacing eventually!)


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

Giro sells replacement lenses. And i find them to be pretty durable. Either way... easier to replace lenses than goggles.


----------



## staxtis (Aug 27, 2012)

So after i done my research and try to balance my needs..
appearance-view field-build quality and after i wore the flight deck xm-xl and arebrake xl i decide to choose Flight Deck XL.
I didnt test it in snowconditions..Probably this weekend(snow isnt enough for now).
I also have the Anon blitz and i was pretty sure that the Flight Deck couldnt fit with that helmet BUT actually fit.
There is not even 1mm space for bigger but its pretty ok i thing so.
I will get back to you when ill have some more info to share.
Cheers


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

If you want the largest field of view/peripheral view, buy a helmet with a visor and forget about goggles.

I wear an Osbe helmet with attached visor and I don't see myself going back to goggles ever.
Once you get used to the broader field of view of a visor, goggles seem so limiting.

Osbe, Salomon, Bolle, Giro, and a few others make helmets with visors FYI.

Google ski visor helmets.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

SnowDragon said:


> If you want the largest field of view/peripheral view, buy a helmet with a visor and forget about goggles.
> 
> I wear an Osbe helmet with attached visor and I don't see myself going back to goggles ever.
> Once you get used to the broader field of view of a visor, goggles seem so limiting.
> ...


Because of this topic I just bought this guy here:


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

^ Maverick and Goose would approve.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

ctoma said:


> ^ Maverick and Goose would approve.


Let's play beach volley together without shirts? =P
Listening to Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

virtu said:


> Because of this topic I just bought this guy here:


Sick. I know the engineer and ID guy on that project.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

OneManArmy said:


> Sick. I know the engineer and ID guy on that project.




Sweet, any inside thoughts about the product?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Curious, does the visor keep your eyeballs and upper face warm by providing a seal? That's one functionality of goggles I can't do without.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

virtu said:


> Because of this topic I just bought this guy here:


Out of curiosity, where did you get/order it?
I've only found those online in Great Britain.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Varza said:


> Curious, does the visor keep your eyeballs and upper face warm by providing a seal? That's one functionality of goggles I can't do without.


There is a foam seal on the bottom of the visor and a rubber gasket on the top.
I haven't had any issues with cold on my face - and I'm rather fussy about keeping my face warm.


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

SnowDragon said:


> Out of curiosity, where did you get/order it?
> I've only found those online in Great Britain.


https://www.alloutdoor.co.uk/ shipping was less than 10$
I googled alloutdoor promo code and found one 7.5% off


----------

